# Outlook Express Contact List



## absolvd (Feb 2, 2005)

I am working on a data recovery project where the operating system crashed but the files and folders are still on the hard drive. Does anyone know where the contact list for Outlook Express is stored? I assumed it's in the windows folder, but have been unable to find it.


----------



## drarad (Aug 8, 2005)

Documents and Settings>> "user" >> Application Data >> Microsoft >> Outlook >>

The .NK2 file is their Outlook Profile
The .PAB file is their Personal Address Book
The .PST file is their offline email storage.

Hope it helps. You should be able to replace these files with the new files created on a new computer.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Try,

C:\Windows\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book

(If you're using Win 9x)


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It looks like there is some confusion between Outlook and Outlook Express.

Since the first post mentions Outlook Express, that would be in the *.wab file (windows address book).

With XP it would be in the C:\Documents and Settings\User ID\Application Data\Microsoft\Address Book

I don't have Win98 right now but just search for *.wab files.


----------

